

Programming Language Agnostic Backend / Method as a Service (MaaS) provider - tahaozket
http://www.nethod.net

======
shephertz
You can also consider looking into ShepHertz App42 Cloud API
(<http://api.shephertz.com>) which comes with vast range of technical and
business services and are available in 9 target SDks including
iOS/Android/J2ME/JAVA/C#/PHP/RUBY/WP7. ShepHertz provides complete Backened As
A Service for your app and gives a better insight of your app data through
management console.

------
pspeter3
This is awesome. How much will this cost down the road?

~~~
tahaozket
We are working over four months on it. We have to work a lot more. Now we are
in developer preview stage. We want to make the project more fantastic with
your feedbacks.

